# Need help with a go cart



## deerecat570 (Apr 16, 2013)

Won't run and only starts with ethane sprayed into the carb also it feels like somthing is engaged because as soon as u start it it start to accelerate. It's a 5 horse ticumps


----------



## KUBOTA4900 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a fuel has the cart been sitting around for some time how old is gas what bout fuel filter is it clogged does the tank maybe have debre in it causing fuel restriction ?????? 

My self i would star with fresh fuel then try filter and tank last i would remove carburater and clean and try again


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds as if the float may be stuck in the down position, do as kubota4900 suggests and take apart the carb, clean the needle, the seat, and check the float for holes, first shake it to determine if any gas is inside, if you here ANYTHING inside it there is a problem, if not next submerge the float in a bowl and watch for air bubbles, if there is a pinhole it can sometimes be fixed with a little solder.Worst case scenario, Harbor Freight sells a 6.5 HP predator side shaft for just $ 99.00


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Before we get too far in to the discussion, what kind of engine are we talking about 2 cyc or 4 cyc and what brand?


----------



## naveed01 (Nov 8, 2014)

*sultan*

Looks a little less than half, doesn't matter tho, it's dam cool, I'd tear that cab off if it where mine I think. That's what I call a garden tractor tho!



___________________________


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

If it needs ether to start, it's your pilot jet. Does it run once it starts? If so look for the smallest jet after taking off the float bowl. It should have little holes in it for emulsification. Good luck!



Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## spanico (May 21, 2009)

Carbs are cheap on Ebay a couple of dollars more than the rebuild kit and are bolt and run, no adjustment needed!


----------



## contractorjake (Dec 27, 2014)

When it starts does it start taking off


----------

